# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Een koperspiraal

## dees87

hallo,

sinds 3 maanden ben ik aan het steggelen met een koperspiraal,ik ben allergisch voor hormonen dus dit is de enige oplossing voor mij, het is dit of ziek zijn :Frown:  de 1e spiraal laten zetten in september, 6 weken later een controle echo, en hij zat niet goed, dus hup naar de huisarts, en 9 november oude eruit en nieuwe erin, 10 dagen later controle-echo, en helaas hij zat weer niet goed! ik word daar een beetje moedeloos van, maar goed vandaag contact gehad met de huisarts, en die gaat mij doorverwijzen naar de gyneacoloog, en hij heeft geregeld dat zij eerst mijn baarmoeder met een inwendige echo opmeet, weet iemand waar dit precies voor is? als ik het google kom ik er steeds op uit dat ze dat doen om te kijken of hij er wel in past, maar ik begreep dat ze dat doen om te kijken of mijn baarmoeder niet iets groter is dan gemiddeld of misschien gekanteld ligt waardoor de huisarts verkeerde metingen heeft gedaan. 
iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dees,

He vervelend zeg dat de koperspiraal tot 2 keer toe niet goed zat!
Met een inwendige echo meten ze inderdaad de grootte van je baarmoeder op en kunnen ze zien of je baarmoeder misschien gekantelt zit of dat er iets anders in de weg zit waardoor je koperspiraal niet goed zit. 
Er zijn verhalen op internet van vrouwen die hun (koper) spiraal tijdens het plassen ofzo kwijt raakten omdat deze te klein was, dus met zo'n inwendige echo kunnen ze precies zien hoe groot de spiraal moet zijn.
Ikzelf heb een inwendige echo gehad omdat ze dachten dat ik misschien een gezwel ofzo in mijn baarmoeer had omdat ik met de pil 6 week ongesteld was, ik was er wat huiverig voor omdat het mijn eerste keer was voor zo'n inwendige echo, maar de gynaecoloog stelde me op mijn gemak en liet op het scherm alles zien wat hij zag (baarmoeder, eierstokken, eileiders, blaas) en er was niks aan de hand gelukkig. Ik vond het ook niet vervelend voelen. Echter heb ik geen ervaring met spiraaltjes.
Hopelijk krijg je nog antwoord van iemand die er wel ervaring mee heeft!
Sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## zwin

hallo,
de koperspiraal is tussen de 24 en 36 mm dus ja het ligt eraan hoe groot jouw baarmoeder is. 
Laat dit soort dingen altijd bij de gynocoloog doen! Huisartsen denken heel wat te kunnen maar het zijn basisartsen........ Laat je altijd doorverwijzen ook als het eenmaal goed zit bij de gyno blijven.
Sterkte en natuurlijk succes

----------


## Aahaes

Wat je zou kunnen doen is je vraag stellen op het forum van T-Safe (dat is een nieuw koperspiraal met weinig bijwerkingen die 10 jaar mag blijven zitten zelfs). Daar zit nl. enkele keren per week een gyneacoloog online die vragen van forumbezoeksters beantwoordt. Sterkte in elk geval.

----------

